# Post your platy fry and hybrids!



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I know most serious livebearer breeders aren't too keen on the idea of 'hybrids' (even though plenty of platy types aren't necessarily 'pure' to begin with, especially variables), but I know there are those out there like myself who like to mix and match colors!

Even if they aren't hybrids, let's see your 'then' and 'now' pictures! It's amazing how fast these little guys and girls grow. If you know what both or even just one of the parents types were, even better!

If you don't have platies but own swordtails, or if you have both, post those too! They don't even have to be fry pictures! c:

I'll be updating with more pics of platy fry I have grown and raised from the mothers that I own/owned, very soon. 

*Here are Brownie (very top, female), Big Red (bottom left, male) and Tiny Tim (bottom right, male) in their 10g set-up, right before a water change!*

_Unfortunately before my boyfriend really knew much about fish keeping, he rarely did water changes and thus resulted in the stunting of the three platies... they've grown quite a bit since this picture was taken, though._

*THE DATE IS WRONG! My camera had a nasty habit of changing the time/day/month/year on me.*










Brownie was from a marigold variatus mother (father unknown), while Big Red and Tiny Tim were from a red-wag mom (again, father unknown). As of today, they're around 8-9 months old.

These three shared a 10g with 3 kuhli loaches and 4 panda cories, before being moved to the newer 55g tank.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Forgot to mention that Brownie will soon be a mother of her own. c:

She's the size of a marble, and very stubborn about having her babies (same as her mom!), but she'll do it eventually.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Crossing different color varieties of the same fish doesn't make a "hybrid" in the classical sense of the word. Although its thought most of the common hobby platys have at least some swordtail in their family tree. 

By all means, bring on the pics. Show the show fish, the mutts, and the 'purebred' wild-type fish with collection location, too.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, I wasn't sure what else to refer to the 'mutts' as. c:


----------

